# Exporting without edits applied



## liselwright (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi All,
This is my first post and I have looked to see if this question has been posted before and didn't find it, apologies if I missed it someplace.
I have a catalogue that has DNG images that have been edited that I need to export as unedited TIFF files and I am not sure of how to do this without applying the edits during export. Is it even possible, or am I stuck going back and manually setting the images back to import in the history to accomplish this?
Thanks in advance for any help or tips,
Lisel


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 9, 2015)

If there are not to many images, you could made virtual copies of each image first. After that, reset all editing for the original (or the virtual copy). This way you can preserve your initial work.
Roelof


----------



## davidedric (Mar 10, 2015)

Alternatively, in Develop go to the History panel and click on the step you want to export, most likely Imported.  Then export from there.

Remember to click back on the final version when you are done, otherwise Library will show the unedited image!

Dave


----------



## clee01l (Mar 10, 2015)

I would like to point out that any RAW file imported into LR has had some basic editing applied. Tone balancing, Sharpening, Noise reduction and maybe Lens corrections are applied during import.  The Thumbnail that you see when the RAW file is viewed is the JPEG created by the camera software and based upon edit settings set by the user before the image was captured.


----------



## liselwright (Mar 10, 2015)

davidedric said:


> Alternatively, in Develop go to the History panel and click on the step you want to export, most likely Imported.  Then export from there.
> 
> Remember to click back on the final version when you are done, otherwise Library will show the unedited image!
> 
> Dave




Thanks for the advice. There are several hundred images, so it looks as though I'm going to have to get creative and see if I can locate the originals and import them into a different library and export them from there.


----------

